# goliath bird eater male or female



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

hiya
i need your help i bought this goliath today and im wondering if its male or female i think its a male please can anyone help
thanks again.
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae198/schumi-2009/100_1125.jpg


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

seem to be an x.....


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

pics wont show mate


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

hiya try this
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae198/schumi-2009/100_1125.jpg


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I cant tell. You really need a shot of underneath the abdomen


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

that was what i was thinking you cant tell by looking from the top but i think you can with pokies ?


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Male pokies start to turn different colours to the females. Usaly green clour, but all depends on the species.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

ok thanks mate


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

pic of the underside or if its adult a pic of the pedipalps
: victory:


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

hiya hope these are better:some pics of the pedipalps and the underneath of abdomen
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae198/schumi-2009/100_1136.jpg
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae198/schumi-2009/100_1135.jpg
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae198/schumi-2009/100_1133.jpg
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae198/schumi-2009/100_1137.jpg
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae198/schumi-2009/100_1138.jpg
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae198/schumi-2009/100_1141.jpg
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae198/schumi-2009/100_1142.jpg

thanks again.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I would say that I am 60% on female. But cant tell that well


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

please somebody help me im sure someone will know is it male or female?
thankyou


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

No one can guarantee it's sex. Sexing can be vague. It's shape would suggest it's a female. I'd bet on it but not with my life.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

If you plan on selling it just sell it as unsexed, what is the reason you need to know the sex so badly?


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks female to me


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Just looked at the adds. It's female - Males have a very definite triangle of dark epiandrous fusillae.


----------



## squaddie (Aug 3, 2008)

Female for me.


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> If you plan on selling it just sell it as unsexed, what is the reason you need to know the sex so badly?


thanks ever so much im just curious thats all


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

hard to tell ventrally, but the epegastric furrow is visible for sure


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like a girl to me!


----------

